# Trailcamp gesucht



## Nuki (20. August 2013)

Hallo
Nachdem ich tagelang etliche Veranstalter durchgeklickt habe und auch
hier im Forum den gesammte Fred über Veranstalter gelesen habe und nicht fündig gewirden bin  bitte ich nun um Mithilfe. 
Ich  suche eine "Trailcamp". Also eine Mischung aus singletrail Touren und Fahrtechnik Training. Das Ziel wäre Spitzkehren sicher fahren und steile Abfahrten auf losem Untergrund - und natürlich Spaß haben 

Das kommt der Sache schon ziemlich nahe - Nur kein passender Termin
http://www.trailxperience.com/bikerides/trailcamps.html

Termin ist die letzte September Woche also ab 23.9. Gerne eine Woche 
Location: irgendwo in den Alpen oder auch Mittelgebirge. 
Es muss kein Ladies only sein
Ist jemand zufällig auf so etwas gestoßen 

Tante google war auch nicht hilfreich

Vielen Dank schon mal 

Liebe Grüsse Nuki


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. August 2013)

schau mal hier: http://trailtech.de
oder hier http://www.bremsspur-bergradsport.de

vielleicht ist da was dabei?

Empfehlen kann ich alle 3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atipr (21. August 2013)

Vinschgau ist für die Jahreszeit zu empfehlen. Mehr Wettersicherheit als in den Alpen.
http://www.vinschgaubike.com/bikeschule/leistungen/index.php
bieten (fast) jeden Tag Touren an.


----------



## Mausoline (21. August 2013)

Kann ich empfehlen

http://www.blackforestbike.de/events_singletrail_level2.html


----------



## Nuki (21. August 2013)

Danke schon mal, sind total interessante Sachen dabei, ABER leider nicht zu dem Termin
Vinschgau kenn ich, die bieten Touren an. Macht Spass. 
 Allerdings nicht wirklich Fahrtechniktraining. Gut es gibt einen "Halbtageskurs" den fand ich eher seltsam. War einer für ALLE Level. 

Also wenn noch jemand ne Idee hat. Wie es der Zufall will, hat ja noch jemand in dieser Woche Urlaub und ein "Trailcamp" gebucht


----------



## Genou (22. August 2013)

http://www.mountainbike-touren-pfaelzerwald.de/angebote


----------



## Nuki (22. August 2013)

Genou schrieb:


> http://www.mountainbike-touren-pfaelzerwald.de/angebote



Dank dir
Aber ich finde nur Wochenendtouren/ Kurse 
Oder hab ich mich verguggt

Ich möchte gerten ne Woche beginnend ab 23.9 oder zumindest 4-5 Tage


----------



## trhaflhow (25. August 2013)

http://www.mountainbike-testival.de/mountainbike-testival-2013-in-brixen/home.790720.htm

Vielleicht wäre das etwas für dich


----------



## Trailchick (13. Oktober 2013)

Servus Nuki, 

für Mai/Juni 2014 könnte ich Dir was passendes bei uns anbieten? 
Klein aber fein. 

http://www.powderworld.de/sommercamp.html

Lieber Gruß 
Andrea


----------

